# General Discussion > Opinions >  What types of Books do you read?

## Mycernius

I have noticed a lot of people on this forum seem to be very well read. Just wondering what type of books do you normally read, if at all? If I haven't included your favourite in the poll I apolagise now. There are just so many different classes of books. You will just have to put it in other and expand. Thanks  :Smiling:

----------


## Revenant

Currently, I'm reading the books by Daniel Goleman, and especially on the Mind and Life meetings that took place between the Dalai Lama, other buddhists, scientists, philosphers, and doctors. Destructive Emotions: And How We Can Overcome Them, and Healing Emotions: Conversations with the Dalai Lama on Mindfulness, Emotions, and Health.. Fascinating books, and the results of some of the tests that have been done on Buddhist meditators have been featured in both Times and National Geographic.

Other books I read are fantasy, Buddhist and Christian books, magazines, and sports books.

----------


## Jungle Boy

I love reading. I always read magazines, mostly on videogames and F1. I mostly like books on F1 (bios or autobios) but history (WWII) graphic novels (sandman) sci fi (star wars) and some classics like the hobbit.

----------


## Ma Cherie

I basically read general fiction. Right now I'm reading The Namesake by Jhumpra Lahiri. My favorite author is Anne Rice. But I try to be open minded when it comes to literature.  :Poh:

----------


## Index

Mainly social sciences (politics, psychology), sometimes military or political history, current affairs and international relations magazines. I used to read a lot of fiction but I seem to have lost interest recently. Occasionally biographies.

----------


## Shooter452

I checked off so many categories that I had to go back and make certain that I picked only the correct ones.

I cannot believe that I am the *only* one who reads cook books. Aren't any of you out there trying to make something really good to eat? The entire Forum cannot be eating either fast-food or supping with Mom and Dad.

"I read so that I know I am not alone." C. S. Lewis

----------


## Martyr

Right now I'm reading Howard Zinn's Voices of a People's History of the United States and George H. Smith's Atheism: The Case Against God.

Pretty much literature and non-fiction for me.

----------


## Miss_apollo7

I love reading!! I am always reading something, often a fiction and a non-fiction. 
I am currently reading Dan Brown's Angels and Demons  AND a new book by Peter Lindert, Social spending and economic growth since the eighteenth century.

----------


## Dutch Baka

i got my moments of reading, right now i can not read at all, because i have problems with concentration  :Worried:  and got to much energie sometimes... 

the last book i read was a computer book for my studie... 
but i like books from john grisham, nichi french, one book i really love was the book Tokyo,,, i would recoment it to you guys, and i wonder if it is treu about if it happen on the black market... with the food..  :Clueless: 

i love reading, but watching a movie is bit more easy for my mind, but when i read a book i mostly finnish it in a day or 4.

----------


## Khory

> I cannot believe that I am the only one who reads cook books. Aren't any of you out there trying to make something really good to eat? The entire Forum cannot be eating either fast-food or supping with Mom and Dad.


I read cookbooks! I read almost everything except for horror. The book I'm currently reading is My Antonia by Willa Cather.

----------


## futekioosha

> My favorite author is Anne Rice. But I try to be open minded when it comes to literature.


You must be a kindred spirit. While I read just about anything in print (I read the back of the lotion in a bathroom if I'm bored) Anne Rice is my favorite author along with John Grisham.

I read sci/fi like the lord of the rings, romance novels, horror, obviously a lot of text because my field is Biochemistry and I'm currently working on my Masters, my Bible, and just about anything with a great story line. I am also right now stuck on Inuyasha fanfiction...started out reading one just to past the time until my next scroll was translated- and now here I am logging into my fanfiction sites at least once a day looking to see if one of the stories that I'm reading has been updated.

Basically I love to read...as a younger person I would stay up all night with a book and a flashlight and it's a bad habit that I have yet to break. If a story is really good, I can't wait to finish it so I'll stay up all night just to see what happens in the end. I've gone for a couple days on just a few hours of sleep before b/c I wanted to finish the book. I haven't always been into reading the news or anything like that, but I've grown to reading newsweek and other periodicals to try and keep up with the global climate.

I'm a reader. Dabble at writing every once in a while, but for the most part I read.

----------


## futekioosha

> I checked off so many categories that I had to go back and make certain that I picked only the correct ones.
> 
> I cannot believe that I am the *only* one who reads cook books. Aren't any of you out there trying to make something really good to eat? The entire Forum cannot be eating either fast-food or supping with Mom and Dad.
> 
> "I read so that I know I am not alone." C. S. Lewis


Hey I read cook books too...so that makes two of us  :Wavey:

----------


## futekioosha

Oh yeah and my current reads are a paper for class (posting instead of reading it) The Origin of Species by Charles Darwin, The Mummy by Anne Rice and several fanfics

----------


## Shooter452

> Hey I read cook books too...so that makes two of us


There are even more, now!

I must admit that I have not been given the training of a classic chef, but the "cook-it-yerself" cook books make it possible for even clots like me to whip up a decent meal. Currently my cook books and my on-line access are leaning toward the great New Orleans & TV chef, Emeril Lagasse!

If you like to eat, you need to learn how to cook!

----------


## Ma Cherie

> Oh yeah and my current reads are a paper for class (posting instead of reading it) The Origin of Species by Charles Darwin, The Mummy by Anne Rice and several fanfics



You write fanfiction, too. Cool!  :Cool:  I do, too. You must tell me how you like The Mummy by Anne Rice. I've only read the Vampire Chronicles. But for some reason my interest always seem to shift in literature. Like at first, I would read nothing but novels read by Asain American authors. Like I would read The Bonesetter's Daughter  by Amy Tan. But now, my interest has shifted to Middle Eastern culture, so now I would like to read some Middle Eastern literature.  :Smiling:  

I'll shut up now.  :Bluush:

----------


## misa.j

The cookbooks I've bought recently have tons of recipe of Spanish cooking and the curry dishes with beautiful pictures, that will make you hungry by just looking at them. 
They were bargain price of $5.99 a piece, so I bought two of the ones that really spoke to me. Now I can try to make paella, which I have failed everytime in the past.

The other kind of book I like to read lately are poems. 
One of my favorite poet is Charles Bukowski; there was a movie called "Barfly" which is a semibiography of him.

----------


## Sensuikan San

[QUOTE=Shooter452]

I cannot believe that I am the *only* one who reads cook books. Aren't any of you out there trying to make something really good to eat? The entire Forum cannot be eating either fast-food or supping with Mom and Dad.
/QUOTE]

Fear not, Shooter !

I am an absolute s-u-c-k-e-r for cook books ! ( I had to do that ! The forum didn't like "******".... !)

Chinese, Japanese, French, Greek, Mexican.... you name it !

My wife and I found to our horror, the last time we moved house, that we had amassed a joint library of more than 4500 books ! 

I think they cover all the categories in the poll !

And they weigh a helluvalot !

Regards,

W

----------


## Mal

> My wife and I found to our horror, the last time we moved house, that we had amassed a joint library of more than 4500 books !


When I moved last year I hired a moving company that billed me by weight instead of volume (I actually prefer this because of odd shapes of furniture, etc). Anyway, when we weighed my personal library I discovered that I was posession of 850 pounds of books. Honestly, I don't even know how thats possible. I think books are like rabbits, they just multiply the longer you have them. (I had only lived at that place for a few years as well!)

Maybe if I put dust jackets on all my books they won't reproduce as fast ;)

----------


## phantasmagoria

I like Anne Rice, but mostly I'm into crime... My favourite author is Val McDermid, who wrote my favourite book, The Wire in The Blood... Books about criminal profiling interest me... and spies, I'm reading Funeral in Berlin right now.

----------


## japanese_freak_20

Well it seems no one her likes suspense thrillers.(Geez.. spare me)  :Smiling:  

My fav author is Frederick Forscythe: Day of the Jackal(MUST READ),The Odessa File, The Fourth Protocol.
Besides i do like Ayn Rand,Atlas Shrugged and Fountain Head.On the "lighter" side i like 
EDIT: adore PG Wodehouse Life at Blandings,Uncle Fred etc etc

chill

----------


## EnzoHonda

For the longest time I only read fantasy like Eddings, Feist, etc. but for some reason fantasy novels just haven't interested me too much. Lately it has all been science fiction. Not stuff waaay into the future or on a distant planet, but close to our time. William Gibson and Neil Stephenson are great. They write about our world... if our world was more entertaining.

I always have one motorsport book going. Right now it's a big-ass bio of Fangio.

I have a stack of various spiritual and philosophical books I'm reading. Everthing from the Dalai Lama to Marcus Aurelius.

I frequently have a lot of books going at once. Thankfully, I usually only have one novel going, otherwise I start to get my storylines confused. "And then Frodo took out his laptop."

----------


## life

Guess i have not outgrown my true blue romantic nature during my high school days that up to now i'm still fond of engaging into melancholy. I like Nicholas Sparks' novels, works of Hemingway. I also enjoy reading inspirational books and women-empowering books.

----------


## isayhello

I mostly read the classics... they are always the best!  :Love:

----------


## Rich303

Hi all,

I am a big fan of Phillip.K.Dick - author of books that were made into films such as 'Bladerunner', 'Minority report', 'Total Recall' and soon to be released, 'A Scanner Darkly'
I've read a few of his novels ('Ubik' is very good) and loads of his short stories.
He is the most bonkers sci-fi writer ever!

However, at the moment I'm reading the english translated version of 'Ring' by Koji Suzuki which is giving me another angle on the Ring movies.

----------


## Flashjeff

Admittedly, beyond manga, American comic books and Sports Illustrated, I don't read a fraction as much as I did when I was in the Navy and would stock loads of paperbacks in my locker for those long periods underway on ships. Back then, I loved reading horror, sci-fi (mostly Star Trek) and men's action like Mack Bolan, a.k.a. The Executioner!

 :Cool:

----------


## miu

The last thing I read was _The Pillow Book_ by Sei Shonagon (for the second time) and before that _The Dark Room_ (Anhitsu) by Junnosuke Yoshiyuki. I liked both.

----------


## strongvoicesforward

I read:

Mostly non-fiction such as 

Reference books

Historical

Religious critiques/skeptical works

Animal Rights/Liberation

Biographies

Books of quotations


A little fiction/myth/legends such as:

Poetry

The Old Testement and New Testement ('Holy' Bible)


-------------------------------
Sorry, I didn`t take the poll.

----------


## Mitsuo

I am currently reading Dan Brown's Angels & Demons. So far it's a great book. 

But I will read anything that interests me. So it varies...a lot.

I also HAVE to read the latest Readers Digest. I just enjoy it. :Smiling:

----------


## PRIZMATIC

Some years I practically not opened of not one book... The Truth sometime look in the Bible to take from there "Citation" for a forum, but it seldom enough occurs. Last the book which I read there was a book of the Japanese author about Miyamoto Mussasi (?).


P.S.www.prizmatic.hut2.ru For were interested of my photos

----------


## monrepo

Non-fiction, poetry and comic books. I don't like fiction much.

----------


## Ma Cherie

Recently I've switched to non-fiction books.  :Poh:  Currently, I'm reading a book called _The President of Good and Evil: The Ethics of George W. Bush_. It's an interesting read.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I like history of science best of all. I love to learn how big discoveries came about, and how they were usually not accepted without a struggle. One of my favourites in this genre is _Longitude_ by Dava Sobel.

In fiction I like to read classic novels, science fiction, children's fiction and George RR Martin (which is the only fantasy I can stand). I read a wide range of non-fiction - biographies, religion, ancient & mediaeval history, science, especially evolution, genetics and quantum physics. At the moment, though, I am reading a history of art.

----------


## strongvoicesforward

> I like history of science best of all.


As for science, my favorite book of all times is Carl Sagan's "Cosmos." Just excellent and the enormity of the scale in which he painted the universe just really impressed me.

One of the parts that sticks in my memory was the comparison of grains of sands of all the beaches of the world, on the ocean bottom, or in deserts to the number of stars in the universe. Which numbered more? 

I was quite surprised that the stars numbered more considering there are a lot of grains of sand here on Earth.

Who else has read "Cosmos"?

----------


## road-finder

I'm fond of reading fiction, mythology, fantasy, classics and psychological literature... If you are reading - you're improving yourself)

I like Chak Pallanik also. His books are amazing and not usual... You'll never find up how his book ends... his characters has extraordinary logic, their deeds are unexpectable and freak...

you should read it)

----------


## edao

Ah yes, you mean the thing proping up the table.  :Laughing:

----------


## Reinaert

Hmm.. Occult/Religion seems fiction to me..  :Grin: 

I read much about history.

And I have read very much scientific books my entire life.
My spectrum of interests was very wide.

----------


## Vallicanus

> I read much about history.


It's NOT obvious from your posts. :Laughing:

----------


## Reinaert

> It's NOT obvious from your posts.


Totally not from your posts you mean..
You seem to be a total illiterate.

I guess your family betrayed William Wallace...

----------


## Vallicanus

> Totally not from your posts you mean..
> You seem to be a total illiterate.
> 
> I guess your family betrayed William Wallace...


You are to history what Genghis Khan would have been to the Peace Corps. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Reinaert

> You are to history what Genghis Khan would have been to the Peace Corps.


And you are the clown on this forum. A fraud, a ridicule to mankind.
You don't ever answer a serious question.
Therefore, you must be a troll.
Go away..
Just leave..

----------


## Vallicanus

> And you are the clown on this forum. *A fraud, a ridicule to mankind.*
> You don't ever answer a serious question.
> Therefore, you must be a troll.
> Go away..
> Just leave..


You've just described yourself!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Your first useful contribution to this forum, non-Celtic fellow.

----------


## Carlitos

> strongvoicesforward 
> Animal Rights


 :Petrified:

----------


## weissmacht

My favorites are usually Playboy,Hustler,Penthouse,etc....they actually have REALLY good articles-go figure.

----------


## clark85

I think there are great books in all of those areas, but I mostly tend to prefer non-fictional books of all kinds. As I said, a good novel is always worth a read though.

----------

